# Boss or Snow wolf???



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

For my S300.
My bobcat plow will be lucky to last the rest of this season.
I have asked around a few times but have finally decided that a Plow will work better for me with how much wind rowing I do. I thought about a blizzard 8611 but to many moving parts.
I will be going with a 9ft with wings. Which blade do you guys think will be my best choice?? Pro's and cons? And where can I get prices on a Snow wolf??
Thanks a lot
Robert


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Wagner Equipment sells Snow Wolf. If your salesman is anything like mine, you might as well just check the suggested retail price, because that's what they quote me.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Where can I check suggested retail price? snow wolf's site sucks lol
Robert


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Look for an old M 10 or another Municipal plow. Much cheaper and heavier for your skid, Just an idea.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm not sure where to find out but my response is based on some other quotes I've gotten from them. This is copied from the "New Box Plow" Troubles thread:
Quote:
Originally Posted by The mayor 
Kelbe bros in Butler had them, $1250.00. 

The above is from this thread. I was quoted $1750 for my A300, from Wagner Equipment (my local Cat dealer -that also sells Snow Wolf). 
__________________
Jason C

The $1250 was for a new set of Paws (Wisconsin area I think).
Perform a search (maybe for Wolf Paws) as I have seen someone post (not sure what thread-hence the search) that they bought Wolf Paws but they would not fit because they were for a S300 and they owned an A300. They were willing to sell.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

when I get something for my SS (when I get so much work I don't know what to do, in other words, could be a while)

I'm going with the Kage International setup. (snow wolf does the same thing, but it's more money)

it's a plow and a box and quickly (without leaving the seat) you can switch and get both worlds.

I think it's the way to go


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

An old plow boss of mine bought a Snow Wolf 9' & later outfitted it with wings. The plow is 9 or 10 years old now & is holding up quite well. Granted, it IS only on a 1700# low speed machine. I was impressed by the construction myself, especially the wings. I was tempted to buy one before buildign mine. I wish I could recall the price, but I know the CPW link at the top of the page has pricing on the Boss.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry Rob. That quote and info was for Snow Wolf's Wolf Paws, not their plow. You can still get a quote for the plow from Wagner Eqpt. I have seen and used a smaller unit (6 footer) on a smaller Cat skid. IMO it has a stout push frame (mounts top and bottom of plow) but only trips the bottom edge. FYI, Bobcat now makes a heavier duty plow now. I haven'y checked it out, but I do know that they came to the local dealership last year. What is wrong with your Bobcat plow?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

snow wolf is expensive but they are built to last.
I bought a boss 9 and then the kage box system and boss only goes to 9 foot so far I am very happy with the boss set up and the ability to switch back and forth
if u need bigger than a 9 foot try a company called something with a V as the first letter 
but i paid around $2620.02 shipped for my boss and assembled it my self from truck equipment speciliests in VA
also it is called a Viring
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=91390


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

This quote was from one dealer
Snow Wolf Ultra 96 power angle plow with flat face couplers for skid steer mounting
8’ wide straight
78.6” at full angle
30” blade height
816lb.

Your Price $4,074
. Snow Wolf Mega Bite side plate kit(add on option)
Your Price $1,008

. Fast Tach snow pusher side plates 
Your Price $2,126 (add on option 2)

I got this quote from my Cat dealer:

Snow Wolf Ultra 96 power angle plow with flat face couplers for skid steer mounting
8’ wide straight
78.6” at full angle
30” blade height
816lb.
with fast tach snow pusher plates total price $3,100.00 p/tx
I dont know if this price was so cheap because i buy alot from the cat dealer? These plows are pretty beefy. I'm picking the plow up thursday.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Hurray! I am glad to see the your Cat dealer (unfortunately not mine) was the lesser expensive option. Kudos to them.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

The worse part about the bobcat plow is when angled the trailing edge drops down, so I am eating the corners on my cutting edge. Also from cleaning curbs the outside supports are already 1/2 worn through and I am very easy when cleaning curbs. I also pulled the main pin last night and it has a lot of wear. This plow probably only has 150-175 hours and is on it's 2nd cutting edge.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm on my 2nd cutting edge THIS SEASON on my truck plow. (which I'm a little annoyed about)

it's been a busy year.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I wish we were busy like that


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

It has been a good year :}


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't know if this will help you since they are in NJ. The link is for 2 used snow wolf plows 7' with skid steer plate.

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/grd/1519052379.html


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

LoneCowboy;932499 said:


> I'm on my 2nd cutting edge THIS SEASON on my truck plow. (which I'm a little annoyed about)
> 
> it's been a busy year.


I wish I had to plow enough to worry about wearing thru cutting edges in half a season (not due to incorrect wear either). I'm on season 3 with my edge and it was used when I got it.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Mark13;933550 said:


> I wish I had to plow enough to worry about wearing thru cutting edges in half a season (not due to incorrect wear either). I'm on season 3 with my edge and it was used when I got it.


well, the previous one lasted 3 years too (2 storms last year, 3 storms the year before)
changed it out this season (was getting low, don't want to do it when it's cold out) and poof, it's just gone.

it's been a busy year.
I think we're on storm #8 or #9, I've lost track.


----------



## Deckscapes (Oct 24, 2006)

Call Cutting Edge Snow Parts in Parker about a BOSS Skid Steer Blade with wings... 303-840-4592


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

Deckscapes;937475 said:


> Call Cutting Edge Snow Parts in Parker about a BOSS Skid Steer Blade with wings... 303-840-4592


Ditto, they are great, honest guys to buy from.


----------

